# What breed/mix etc......



## manybirds (Aug 29, 2011)

So we've raised show rabbits for a while now but we wanted like a trio of meat rabbits. So would it be better to have mutts or purebreds? We where thinking of using the pelts as well so we where thinking maybe satins/rex/silver fox? Finding stock won't be a problem as we attend many rabbit shows. We would also want something that has a good personality because if I have to stick my hand in one more snarky rabbits cage i'm going to loose my noodle. We would only have maybe 2-4 does and a buck. Though we would take what works best I would prefer something with some color (between the 2 of us we breed himilayan rabbits, english spot, white and light grey flemish giants and dwarf hotots so a splash of some nice color would be nice). Like i said we've shown show rabbits for quite some time but we don't have any experiance with meat rabbits.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 29, 2011)

We are trying silver fox, because of their lovely personality and unique fur for tanning.   I also plan on crosses one with a new zealand and see how we feel about the offspring for butchering. 

Sounds like you have a good plan, we have a rex buck right now that we have used a couple times with our new zealand doe, the offspring seem very efficient on feed.


----------



## manybirds (Aug 29, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> We are trying silver fox, because of their lovely personality and unique fur for tanning.   I also plan on crosses one with a new zealand and see how we feel about the offspring for butchering.
> 
> Sounds like you have a good plan, we have a rex buck right now that we have used a couple times with our new zealand doe, the offspring seem very efficient on feed.


So when you cross your rex do they end up with rex fur or normal fur? I personaly have always liked the silver fox and have been looking for a reason to get some (I already have 2 breeds to work on so i was fighting with myself). I also like the satins (we've always liked the mini satins but they where another one we couldn't let ourselves have) and the rex have the fur (we don't want to let anything go to waist).


----------



## crazyturkeydesigns (Aug 30, 2011)

manybirds said:
			
		

> So when you cross your rex do they end up with rex fur or normal fur? I personaly have always liked the silver fox and have been looking for a reason to get some (I already have 2 breeds to work on so i was fighting with myself). I also like the satins (we've always liked the mini satins but they where another one we couldn't let ourselves have) and the rex have the fur (we don't want to let anything go to waist).


I don't think you'd get rex fur if you crossed as it's a recessive trait, but it might be one of those weird ones that still affects the coat like the ej gene does to otters. Not sure, haven't done a lot of reading up on rex crosses. They are good meat buns, though, so it'd definitely be worth a go.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 30, 2011)

crazyturkeydesigns said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ours didn't, we crossed a rex buck with new zealand doe and the offspring look just like mom. None of htem have rex fur. But we don't have a lot of rabbits. So not tons of experience, 

The silver fox are hard to find, And again, I have no idea what the crosses would look like, We will be finding out hopefully sooner than later since we have an appointment to pick up a silver fox doe tomorrow and the buck we will be using is a new zealand/ rex cross. I decided to keep the cross buck and get rid of the rex buck, because he is very very hard to handle, and the new zealand doe was bigger, so i figure the cross buckling will be a little bigger than the rex buck, the cross buckling is still young, maybe 5 months, and tame, since he was born here and we handled him a lot. 

Good luck on your search, I thought the satins also looked interesting. We are trying to go with the silver fox, eventually, when I can find some, Since my son shows in 4H he wantedd a meat rabbit, but also a more unique breed for showing. We have been on a waiting list for 6 months for a trio. It is a long story.


----------



## manybirds (Aug 30, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> crazyturkeydesigns said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They arn't too hard to find at sanctioned rabbit shows. If you look for a breeder and find what shows they will be attending see what they have forsale go to the show and you could purchase some. I just love them. I'll have to see what i can find forsale and then decide. I think we'll have some satins and some rex silver fox......... and whatever else is really pretty! we've been breeding for show for so long it would be fun to do some mutts and stuff.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 30, 2011)

manybirds said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think there are any shows around us.


----------



## manybirds (Aug 30, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're everywhere all the time. Go to ARBA website and go to 'shows' then scroll down to your state and look.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 30, 2011)

there are 5 listed for our entire state for the rest of the year,  that is NOT very many compared to some of the other states. Around a 2 hour drive from our house.


----------



## manybirds (Aug 30, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> there are 5 listed for our entire state for the rest of the year,  that is NOT very many compared to some of the other states. Around a 2 hour drive from our house.


ONLY 5?!?!?! We live in WI and there normaly arnt that many but more than 5 in a year. (we'll drive 4 hours for a small show and somebreeders will drive any where from 8-14 hrs for a show but then again we ARE crazy rabbit showers


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 31, 2011)

manybirds said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THere were like 30 listed for WI.  It probably explains why I can't find any big breeders in Virginia for rare breeds.  probably isn't going to help my sale of rare breed rabbits either. Good thing my son likes to butcher. My son just wants to show a couple rabbits at 4H each year, we were just hoping we could sell a couple every now and then to help pay for some of the feed expenses. 

I am from Wisconsin and we travel there every other year or so. Green bay to be exact.  Nice to meet you.


----------



## Caprice_Acres (Aug 31, 2011)

Rex fur is a recessive trait. Both parents have to express or at least carry it for kits to express it.  Breed to rex coated rabbits together, and the only thing you CAN get is rex fur. Breed two carriers, and you can get rex and standard fur. 

I would suggest Silver foxes. They have beautiful temperaments and make superb meat animals. I just adore mine. I know what you mean about snarly rabbits - that was my trouble with the NZWs that I had. I have NZB's right now and they are MUCH nicer. 

As for crosses, I have some NZW and Silver Fox crosses that are dandy. My best mother is a 50% SF, 50% NZW.  I've done some terminal crosses and those always turn out great, too.


----------



## manybirds (Aug 31, 2011)

Caprice_Acres said:
			
		

> Rex fur is a recessive trait. Both parents have to express or at least carry it for kits to express it.  Breed to rex coated rabbits together, and the only thing you CAN get is rex fur. Breed two carriers, and you can get rex and standard fur.
> 
> I would suggest Silver foxes. They have beautiful temperaments and make superb meat animals. I just adore mine. I know what you mean about snarly rabbits - that was my trouble with the NZWs that I had. I have NZB's right now and they are MUCH nicer.
> 
> As for crosses, I have some NZW and Silver Fox crosses that are dandy. My best mother is a 50% SF, 50% NZW.  I've done some terminal crosses and those always turn out great, too.


Ok thanks. How do you guys butcher? I've heard clubbing is best. We've put sick/hurt animals down by shooting them but we wern't using the meat then.


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 31, 2011)

manybirds said:
			
		

> Caprice_Acres said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Found this thread about the discussion of butchering methods.  Hope this helps. 

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=9126


----------



## manybirds (Sep 1, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. I read it. It does not sound appealing. I could skin and clean and eat but it's the killing that getts me. I'm always worried it wont die rite away.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 1, 2011)

manybirds said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe get someone else to do the actual kill.  I give you credit for the skin and cleaning part.


----------



## manybirds (Sep 2, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We could but i'de rather learn to do it myself. after i did it a few times and decided it didn't hurt and they died rite away i think i could (not happily but still)


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 3, 2011)

manybirds said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have to agree.


----------



## manybirds (Sep 3, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll post back when we decide/do anything


----------

